# Open fontanel



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Gunner is 4 months. He's been to the vet twice since I got home and both time his open fontanel was mentioned. Is this a big deal? One of my previous chi's had one even as an adult. Never did close. I'm wondering if this a sign of some kind of problem.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No problem. Problem is that many vets are unaware!
Here is more info:
Molera Statement


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Completely normal for chis, may or may not close as he grows up.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

All mine have closed ones except beau his never closed and he's almost 9 months old it's still about dime sized. It's normal the only ones that are open you have to worry about so I've heard Is the ones that have like half the skull open risks would be bumping the head which could cause problems


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Well his shouldn't be a prob at all then. No where near dime sized. Not even pencil eraser size.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

LeStat still had an open fontanelle, no idea how big a dime is, his is about the 3/4 inch across still so quite big for his tiny head!.
His head fits in the palm of my hand!
You can actually see it when he's stood on the floor.

We are careful about him banging his head, he's done this twice now, as he has gone a bit woozy when he has banged his head in the past.

It's a chi thing though apparently so just one of those things we have to contend with even though he's a x breed!


----------

